# What do you think about old Montgomery Ward (Gilson) snowblowers?



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I found a possible candidate for a repower. It is an early 1970's Montgomery Ward (Gilson) Unitrol 8hp 26 inch model. How hard are they to get parts for? I was thinking about picking it up and repainting and replacing the non running engine with HF Predator 212cc OHV engine. It looks to be well made and long as I can get some parts for it could be a nice second snow blower or I could sell it. A decent running good looking machine could sell for $300 to $350 or so dollars once the snow starts to fly.


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

I just bought M.G. last winter I like it, it is a well made machine as far as body, In my opinion, but when the snow is dry it doesn't seem to want to throw, and it will clog up in the shoot, so I don't know if it's a bit under powered or what and I would love ANY info on this problem. BUUUT I must say it fires up every time all the time....Hope this helped a bit.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

SNOWJEEPER said:


> I just bought M.G. last winter I like it, it is a well made machine as far as body, In my opinion, but when the snow is dry it doesn't seem to want to throw, and it will clog up in the shoot, so I don't know if it's a bit under powered or what and I would love ANY info on this problem. BUUUT I must say it fires up every time all the time....Hope this helped a bit.


Research the impeller kit modifications.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I had a lawnboy badged gilson with the unitrol system. it is a great set up, 1 hand on 1 lever disengages the friction disc and changes gears then engages the disc again.

very heavy machine.

to get top dollar take care of the 2 idler bearing/bushings
they are solid steel rollers riding on a 3/4 shaft with a thin bronze bushing between them.

I think spectrum runs the gilson site with all the parts to repair or update those units.

all depends on how much you can get it for. 

sale engine $99
unless you get lucky belts, friction disc, engine/gearcase oils $50

plus price of machine

plus your time

if it is cheap enough grab it


----------



## PeteH1 (Jan 22, 2014)

When my old M.G Gilson gets to blowing wet snow, it doesn't want to heave it out there, real cold dry snow flies through it no problem, I use spray all purpose silicon on all auger and related parts. It keeps the wet snow from building up. I've been doing this for years on all snowblowers I've ever owned, it is a big help for me.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

PeteH1 said:


> When my old M.G Gilson gets to blowing wet snow, it doesn't want to heave it out there, real cold dry snow flies through it no problem, I use spray all purpose silicon on all auger and related parts. It keeps the wet snow from building up. I've been doing this for years on all snowblowers I've ever owned, it is a big help for me.


I put an impeller kit in mine on all 4 of the paddles. It works really well and It throws about 30 feet now albeit has a HF 212cc engine instead of the oil burning 8hp Briggs. Here is a video of it in action


----------

